# New Additions....help ID Colors



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

So recently I've been dealing with a breeder in my area. I got a Burmese so I was told from him, getting possibly a Tri color and Blue from him soon. Took me long enough to find one. I also have a few from Petco and another local Pet store.

Today's new additions are: they were the only colored ones in the feeder bins
Angus-longhaired agouti but he has very little poor brindling (really only had tuffs of hair in certain areas)
















Byndi- Another Poor Brindle agouti. ( Angus and Byndi ate both from Petco.)
















Lily- Longhaired but I'm not sure if she's a Lilac or ? more grayish then pic shows.... (Petco- also kinda chunky so possibly prego, attending admitted she pulled male of tank recently)

























This is my Burmese (what Breeder said). I'm not sure if that's correct or if he is Blue Siamese or what he was lighter as a baby has darkened up some but he is greyish not brownish


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The third mouse looks like it has a bluish under coat, if it does and as there were agouti in the shop I'd guess maby argente which is pink eyed agouti.
The last one doesn't look Burmese to me, what coloir are its eye? They look black on my screen? If red is say Siamese if black colour point baige/black eyed Siamese depending on where u live


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

She turned out to be Lilac. She is a pale pinkish blue. No agoutis in tank. Chocolates, blacks and REW.
Moose (I have ben told Burmese or Blue pt. Siamese)has dark Ruby eyes almost black but not quite. Not Black black and not Red or Pink


----------

